# Trouble identifying my old ariens



## Justinf (May 4, 2015)

Hey group! I have been scouring this forum trying to figure out what machine I have. I picked this baby up for 40 bucks at a swap meet this spring. It runs in choke and needs a new carb. I also wanted to put new belts on it. Unfortunately the local ariens dealer will not help me without the Tecumseh number. I cannot find the number because I think the shroud was replaced. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bubbs16 (Oct 14, 2015)

70s. Looks like you can almost read the model and serial numbers. See where it's stamped in there in the metal. If you Polish that with a Dremel and some Polish you should be able to read it. Or try some very fine sandpaper and wetsand very light till you can read it. Like 2000 grit. Shouldn't be to hard for someone here to figure the year out. My numbers on mine are all gone I got nothing


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Justinf









Maybe with a magnifier and a flashlight. Using the flashlight at different angles sometimes helps.

If you haven't linked to this site now's the time. Best friend for anyone with an old Ariens.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site..

Sscotsman is the Ariens expert. Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Profile: sscotsman


Looks like it's likely a 22,000 series 1969-1978 Page 6 on the web site.

Can you make out the numbers on the snow blower, on the impeller housing ??


BUT ... you're interested in the engine numbers. The other thing to do is get down to the carb and see what numbers are on the carb itself and just use those to get a rebuild kit or a replacement carb.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

95% likely to be a 1971-1972 model 922002.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Justin, there is also a data tag on the side of the scoop..please post those numbers. and also look round the engine for a Tecumseh data tag, and post any numbers you find there too..

Scot


----------



## Justinf (May 4, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> 95% likely to be a 1971-1972 model 922002.
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> ...


Scott I am pretty positive that the number is 922002 also but the engine I cannot find any tag on it. The cover that the recoil attaches to I am pretty sure has been replaced. It has also had a head gasket job. I can get the numbers off the carb but do you know what model engine is probably on this unit? I can take some more photos of the engine when I get home if that helps


----------



## Justinf (May 4, 2015)

Here are some more photos. Sanded away the paint for the model number. 92200? I think the last number is a 2?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Well it seems you have a perfectly clear photo there of a tag showing model number as 922003, so that pretty much confirms what Scot had said about model year.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pickup a new muffler while your there. 
Just needs a little TLC.
You going to paint it sometime?

I wonder if the recoil needs some work?
The pull rope seems to be too far out?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Going by the number on the tractor tag, the one that is quite faded, it could be model 9220*02* or 9220*22*. (the last digit is clearly 2, but the digits in the middle are unclear.)

922002 is from 1971/1972.
922022 is from 1976/77/78.

The tractor tag, scoop attachment model 922003, now makes it 100% clear the snowblower is model 922002!  because scoop 922003 would go with snowblower 922002, but it wouldnt go with 922022.

The scoop has a low serial number:
model 922003.
serial 009004.

The Ariens chart:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Says that serial number goes with 1971/1972..
So case closed..this is a 1971/1972 model 922002, with a 1971/1972 model 922003 scoop..the dates match.

Now, why did Ariens say "1971/1972" instead of only model year?
we dont know..
I suspect its because that chart was made in 1978, at the end of the 22,000 series run, and they couldnt find the specific details to differentiate between 1971 and 1972 exactly..that has happened with the 10,000 series as well..

There is only one thing that could determine the exact model year, 1971 or 1972, and that would be the Tecumseh data tag..which appears to be missing..

but we can do a bit more sleuthing..
the scoop attachment 922003 was made 1971 to 1975..
1971 and 1972 (two model years) is serial numbers 00001 to 010599 = 10,000 units for the two years.
1973 = 15,000 units
1974 = 8,000 units
1975 = 7,000 units

So we have a known serial number of 009004, the 9,000th unit out of 10,000 for the two-year 1971/1972 run..so which year is more likely? '71 or '72? obviously its 1972.

So, IMO its very clear..its a 1972 model 922002.

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Justinf. I can not open the 22000 series parts manuals on Scot's page to confirm my findings, but this is the closest info for your engine that "I" could find. Hopefuly Scot can find the actual engine numbers for you.


Carb 631794 (casting number 1241)
http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecumseh/carburetors/631794a-tecumseh-carburetor/carburetor/

Carb rebuild kit-
http://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts/a22b329c102d790325/Model-CA631794A-Tecumseh-Small-Engine-Carburetor-Parts

Engine parts list (possibly?) Engine numbers HS40-55440D/E, HS40-55455D, HS40-55510E (The carb on this engine list does not match the 631794 carb above)
http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Tecumseh/TECUMSEH-MODEL-HS40-55455D-PARTS-LIST.pdf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Grunt,
I got your PM about the manuals..thanks!

Yep, looks like Ariens changed some things on their webpage..
several of the links on my webpage are now "dead"..
but! I think all the manuals are still on the Ariens website, just with different file names..looks like they changed some file names, I dont know why..

over the coming week, I will search for and update the links on the webpage..
meanwhile, you can still find your manuals by going here:

Ariens Order Owners Manuals

plug in your model number..if you dont have a specific serial number, just use 001000
click on "owners", "parts" and "service"..
that will bring up links to the manuals, and you can download the .pdf's right to your computer..

I have also saved many of them to my computer..if you cant find a specific one, email me at sscotsman at yahoo dot com, and I will email it to you if I have it..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Original engine on model 922002 is a 4hp Tecumseh model HS40-55265C.
(other HS40 models probably had the same carb..If searches for "HS40-55265C" dont prove useful, try just HS40.)

Scot


----------



## Justinf (May 4, 2015)

Thank you So much you guys! I have figured out everything I needed to know. I do plan on painting it eventually. I have a lot to do before this winter so it might need to wait until next summer. I will put some updates as I get it going. I am a believer of this fantastic forum now.
Justin


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Scot is "our" Ariens guru. Thank you Scot for all your hard work compiling and updating everything on your excellent web site.


----------



## ncgolli (1 mo ago)

bubbs16 said:


> 70s. Looks like you can almost read the model and serial numbers. See where it's stamped in there in the metal. If you Polish that with a Dremel and some Polish you should be able to read it. Or try some very fine sandpaper and wetsand very light till you can read it. Like 2000 grit. Shouldn't be to hard for someone here to figure the year out. My numbers on mine are all gone I got nothing


 The white tag with 2 numbers on it should be refering to the tecumseh motor. It says 922003


----------



## ncgolli (1 mo ago)

The white tag with 2 numbers on it should be refering to the tecumseh motor. It says 922003


SaveShare
Reply Quote


----------

